# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum >  Biodynamic and regenerative agricultural principles

## Derlyn

One of the most interesting interviews with a local ( South African ) farmer
regarding the food we eat and the farming thereof.

https://jermwarfare.com/blog/farmer-angus

Peace out   ...   Derek

----------


## adrianh

The video is just a load of conspiracy theory garbage.

*
The wheels of the bus go round and round, round and round,
People die all around, all around,
Naysayers voices... loud abound, loud abound....
Well done then...many go in the ground, in the ground!*

----------


## adrianh

*Just a Philosophical thought for the topic at hand*

*If you wish to drown,
do not torture yourself
with shallow water.*
*~Bulgarian Proverb*

----------


## Derlyn

> The video is just a load of conspiracy theory garbage.
> 
> *
> The wheels of the bus go round and round, round and round,
> People die all around, all around,
> Naysayers voices... loud abound, loud abound....
> Well done then...many go in the ground, in the ground!*


Some more as you say " conspiracy theory garbage " to keep you occupied.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnjklmugBfo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okR1vHsmMis

All on the same subject.

Peace out   ...   Derek.

----------


## adrianh

I don't have time to waste on Sci-Fi videos unfortunately.

How about you give us a synopsis considering that you already watched them.

----------


## Derlyn

First hand is always better. 😆👍

----------


## adrianh

No synopsis on the sci-fi yet?

Doesn't look like anybody likes to watch sci-fi these days!

----------


## Derlyn

Seeing that I have received a request, here it is.

*WARNING !*   Some people might find the following disgusting and a tad difficult to understand.

Here we go

Over 90% of the meat ( ie. beef, pork, poultry etc ) that we consume has been raised in feedlots where they stand in their own excrement and are pumped full of hormones and anti biotics.
This is done to accelerate their growth and fattening so as to get them to the slaughterhouse in as short a period of time as possible.

Most of us are unaware of the amount of anti biotics our bodies take in over the years by consuming this meat.

So next time you are ill, go to the doctor and the anti biotic he prescribes doesn't work, the chances are good that your body has already built up an immunity to that anti biotic.

However, there is a solution. It can be found in the first video attached in this thread and might be of interest to some people. No, it's not Sci-fi, in fact it's the opposite. Nothing sinister, just going back to farming like it used to be.

Hope you enjoy it.

Peace out  ..  Derek

----------


## adrianh

Great, we get fed excrement by pseudo-experts every day via social media so a little bit extra in our MacDonald's doesn't matter.

----------


## Derlyn

Great, let's carry on with the snide remarks.

We can at least build up the viewer count.   :Wink:  :Wink: 

Peace out   ...   Derek

----------


## adrianh

Fair enough. On a serious note to tie in with what you are saying.

I once read a study about the so-called "Wussification" of American males. "Wussification" meaning young men becoming more like sissies. Another thing I read is that the American military had to lower their general physical standards due to this  phenomena.

It is said that the reason for this is the high amounts of estrogen in the drinking water.

https://www.cheeseslave.com/pesticid...izing-our-men/

----------


## Derlyn

Interesting.

I took the time to read the article instead of brushing it aside as conspiricy or sci fi.

Farmer Angus seems to know what he is talking about.
I also like the fact that he is an ex corporate world guy.

He also mentioned that of the four jobs he has had, farming is the hardest. That is what hit home for me.
Farming has always been hard. My father in law was a farmer his whole life. I know how he struggled, but it was in his blood.

And so man comes along and decides to make farming easier with more profits.
He couldn't care about the long term repercussions. It's all about the Kroon.

Unfortunately most humans only see that nice plate of food on the table not knowing what's inside.

Like you mentioned, Mc Donalds. I have never had one. Wouldn't know what it tastes like.
One can buy a Mc Donalds, put it on the windowsill and eat it 2 weeks later. With all the preservatives it should still be edible.
Don't know about the nutritional value, but I think you get my drift.

Anyway, Lynette and I try and eat as healthily as possible.
Sugar is a big no no for us and I am fortunate to know many farmers in our area where we buy our "wildsvleis" at reasonable prices.

Doing my small bit to show the feedlots the middle finger.

Peace out  ..  Derek

----------


## adrianh

There is also a serious issue with the way companies like Monsanto alter crops using GMO. It is said that they make crops sterile for countries like India so that the farmers have no other option but to buy new seeds every year. 

Then there is the right to repair issue - John Deere exploit farmers by making it impossible for farmers (or third parties) to repair farming equipment.

Farming is really really big money, and just like in the IT world, large corporations force users to comply with their money making schemes.

----------

